# Home Plug Adapters?



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been looking on Tigerdirect for some of these adapters but still have some questions after looking at them. None of them say anything about using multipule adapters.

My router and switch is in the basement but I have 2 additional bedrooms on a second floor (of a newly built house) and I don't want to run wires up the siding. Do any of these items allow for one piece to go into the basement with the router then one adapter to go into each upstairs bedroom?

What seems to be the better brand? I have a Linksys router but a D-Link 24 port switch.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

I have 4 of the new Linksys 200 Mbs units. They work GREAT!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the Slinglink Turbo, no issues here. Easy and quick to set up.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

DtvSlave said:


> I have been looking on Tigerdirect for some of these adapters but still have some questions after looking at them. None of them say anything about using multipule adapters.
> 
> My router and switch is in the basement but I have 2 additional bedrooms on a second floor (of a newly built house) and I don't want to run wires up the siding. Do any of these items allow for one piece to go into the basement with the router then one adapter to go into each upstairs bedroom?
> 
> What seems to be the better brand? I have a Linksys router but a D-Link 24 port switch.


that "should" work fine, but what are you going to be using them for?
streaming, web surfing, file transfer???


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

My Daughter has an HR22 in her room along with a computer and my son has just his computer (doesn't watch tv). I wasn't sure if you could run 2 adapters from the one main box or if they would interfer with each other.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

DtvSlave said:


> My Daughter has an HR22 in her room along with a computer and my son has just his computer (doesn't watch tv). I wasn't sure if you could run 2 adapters from the one main box or if they would interfer with each other.


i would say that they would be fine for that. they also make powerline adapters with 2,3,or 4 outlets, for your daughters room.
is your daughter going to be using media share and DoD on her hr22?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There is no practical limit on the number of devices on a HomePlug network.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can use multiple homeplug adapters in different rooms and they work. Also DIRECTV offers adapters with a built-in surge protector / power strip.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> There is no practical limit on the number of devices on a HomePlug network.


The specs on the TII (OEM supplier for Directv) adapters I have says you can have up to 16 on a network. Of course, the speed will be impacted.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> The specs on the TII (OEM supplier for Directv) adapters I have says you can have up to 16 on a network. Of course, the speed will be impacted.


i had up too 7 running at one time on my network(directv, computers, ps3,etc)

it was pretty slow, now i dont have any


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have Dish equipment... and I have had (told Dish about it as well) some issues with mixing different levels of HomePlug.

The Dish receivers have 1.0 built-in right now for their ViP series... and I had bought a SlingLink Turbo. Works great for my laptop, but many times I would either get no connect with my Dish receivers built-in OR would get maybe 1Mbps.

If I use all HomePlug 1.0 level then my Dish receivers connect more reliably and at higher speeds, but of course my max speed is much lower than with the Turbo adapters.

The "fix" of course is to bypass the built-in Dish HomePlug and use SlingLink Turbo adapters everywhere... but it seemed such a shame not to use the built-in features of the receiver.

That's the only problem I've encountered with HomePlug.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> There is no practical limit on the number of devices on a HomePlug network.


Actually most have a hard limit. The Linksys I have will do 4 zones with up to 72 homeplugs in each zone.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jfuchtm said:


> Actually most have a hard limit. The Linksys I have will do 4 zones with up to 72 homeplugs in each zone.


As I said, no _practical_ limit.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

IndyTim said:


> I do have whole-house surge protection at the meter.


How does one do that?


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

crashHD said:


> How does one do that?


It's a service provided by our electric company, Duke Energy. Nice service when you have a bunch of AV equipment, TV's, and computers. If you should get a surge like from a lightning strike, it shuts down the power at the meter before it gets into your home wiring. It's only a few bucks a month, but offers piece of mind, especially during summer t-storms. BTW, I've had it since moving in 2 years ago and it has never had to shut down.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_*Moderation note:*

I moved most of the discussion about IndyTim's problem to the new thread he created in the Dish 221/222 forum *here* where it would be more on-topic and gain more exposure to other Dish subscribers who might have more solution options for him. _



IndyTim said:


> I have a 722 in the great room with direct phone line access in an av closet, and a 222 in the bedroom that I've had to use a wireless phone jack since it's not near a jack, which never seems to work. I've had tech support on the line about it and they've even replaced my receiver, thinking that might be the problem. So I've had to put up with the $5 monthly charge since it doesn't appear like it's connected. I've also tried to get them to waive it since it's obvious I'm not trying to avoid the charge because my other receiver IS connected.
> Anyway, I saw this recent information about Home Plug and that both of these receivers are compatible. So today I went to Fry's and bought a Netgear Bridge, plugged it in, connected it to my router, went to my 722 and set it up, no problem, connected!! Did very same to my 222, no connection. Anyone have any ideas why one works, and the 222 just doesn't seem to want to connect to anything??


----------

